# picture update of bab blin brook farem



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

See how they grow. Willow had her first heat already.Not sure which ones I got but here we go Brown and white is Kadee. Shes the youngest. then a picture of willow and gadget. willow has the white on her side. then a picture of Keri she has many colors. Now we will see if I did this okay. lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty girls!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow they sure have gotten big!! They look great!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Cute! And they look very healthy:-o


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice goats


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Frosty by any chance did you make a YouTube video?? If not there is one that has two goats that look identical to yours.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

no I didn't make a video I will have to go look and see if I can find it.. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

The girls look great! Are you showing this year?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow that is crazy. There was a lighter colored alburn doe polled with a darker alburn polled daughter. That is freaky how much your does resemble. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I can't remember how I found it but it took me along time to find that video that night.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> The girls look great! Are you showing this year?


Was just gonna ask that  I'f LOVE to see them all clipped and in person  all four of them  I think they would all do very well!


----------

